# Thoughts on hot cutting sheet steel?



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Howdy all. I am in the process of making a suit of armor for myself to do some testing on (13th century, not modern). I was using a hacksaw to cut out the pieces, but the pieces I am now working on are too large for the hacksaw to make it all the way down. 

I have one power tool, a cordless drill I have to borrow a battery for. What I do have is a forge that has been slow curing for the past week after I reclayed it. My experiences with a forge have been very focused on making blades (still stumbling through that. Haha.) I have been considering heating up and hot cutting the plates into the shape I am wanting. Seems to me it would be a win win, I get some experience with the forge, and I get the plates cut just the way I want them. 

Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions on the subject?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You will have to buy another tool. 
A cordless drill is not going to work for you.

All of my sheet steel is cut with cutting wheels.

1/32" Norton Gemini 3" discs for thin stuff (.060" and thinner) - these run at VERY high RPM so do NOT cheap out on these!










and 4-1/2" harbor freight cutting wheels for stuff larger than that. 
The "made in Russia" ones are the best quality of the ones they offer.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have no problems with hot-cutting steel ... 


Personally, I like using this one on a daily basis ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The small wheels are spun with either this:









or this:









or this:









The larger wheels are spun with this:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> I have been considering heating up and hot cutting the plates into the shape I am wanting. Seems to me it would be a win win, I get some experience with the forge, and I get the plates cut just the way I want them.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions on the subject?


If what you mean is getting the piece red hot and cutting with a chisel, it takes a lot of work, time, and heat. The results can be very good, but there will inevitably be some deformation in the plate. If you are going for a "hand crafted" look then it will certainly give it, though you might have to do some shaping after the cuts. One plus is that you can harden the pieces as they are finished.

A grinder, torch, or metal cutting saw will accomplish the same cut in a fraction of the time. Even a cutting wheel on a drill or a bit capable of side cutting will probably be faster. But, other than heat, cutting with a chisel won't cost much other than time, so if you enjoy it and need the exercise :dunno: can't hurt to give it a try, but you will most likely get frustrated before long


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

LincTex said:


> ...
> The larger wheels are spun with this:


Great info, but that grinder is obviously the wrong colour, should look more like this;


















Very slightly off topic, but I have always found abrasive wheels to be the easiest way to cut however I just picked up one of these;









And I was completely amazed. Not only does it cut sheet better than I would ever have imagined, but it makes taking a piece over to the chop saw seem like a waste of time. Slicing through 1/4" of mild steel is like butter, it blows my mind. Granted, the blade is brand new, and I am scared to see what happens when I inevitably cut into something hardened, plus, it obviously doesn't have the maneuverability the O.P is probably looking for. Still, the amount of cutting this thing can do on a _battery_ is impressive.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> Howdy all. I am in the process of making a suit of armor for myself to do some testing on (13th century, not modern). I was using a hacksaw to cut out the pieces, but the pieces I am now working on are too large for the hacksaw to make it all the way down.
> 
> I have one power tool, a cordless drill I have to borrow a battery for. What I do have is a forge that has been slow curing for the past week after I reclayed it. My experiences with a forge have been very focused on making blades (still stumbling through that. Haha.) I have been considering heating up and hot cutting the plates into the shape I am wanting. Seems to me it would be a win win, I get some experience with the forge, and I get the plates cut just the way I want them.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions on the subject?


Here in Southern Oregon there is a lot of use of suit of armor things going on, the main one being the Oregon Shakespearean Theater in Ashland, Oregon, Robert Burns celebrations and Celtic gatherings, I've never been to any of them but I've seen some of the suits of armor that were hand made, I'm sorry I didn't ask more about how they cut the sheet steel because it was beautifully made and heavy, especially the chain mail stuff. The interesting thing I learned is that most of the original suits of armor found are mostly all for rather short people compared to the average height of people today.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Average height seems to have been a few inches shorter, and honest to god plate armor that survives would have been hand fit to the wearer. I also understand that some of the relics are show pieces. 

And yes, I am talking about heating the steel in the forge,and cutting it with a chisel, or somesuch. How much shaping are we talking here? 

And yes, I do just like doing things old school. I also like not depending on the modern machinery. I do appreciate the input, though. I just do not have the money to invest in them, and I do not want to get into the wrong way of thinking about a problem when the forge is literally just right there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SwordsandSaddles said:


> And yes, I do just like doing things old school. I also like not depending on the modern machinery. I just do not have the money to invest in them,


I used to kind of think like you do... 
Until I realized how much my time is really worth!

I have almost become a completely "function over form" type of person. I'm not into perfection and nostalgia anymore - ONLY FUNCTION. Modern tools speed up a project so I can spend time doing other things.

If a 4-1/2 DeWalt grinder costs $50 and saves you 5 wasted hours of your life - then it paid for itself many times over in just that *one* project. That's my line of thinking as I get older - age 50 isn't that far away for me anymore, *and I still have all these projects still left to do!!*


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

For the stuff I am into, and the stuff I usually do with my spare time (hit things with swords, say), it is not really a waste of time to me. Just going about my day being myself. But I do understand where you are coming from. Time will tell. So far, the function for me is still weighing out in the handtools favor.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

These grinders are what I use at work. We just replaced a pair of them after several years of abuse. They're a bit more expensive than other brands though.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

It is certainly a fine list if I end up going that route.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think that a lot of thinner metal was cut hot with a bench mounted shear


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is along my line of thinking, but I need to build up to the shear, haha. I have a couple of things in mind that might work out, but only time will tell.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

you need some friends in the dirt work industry cutting edges from bigger dozer or grader blades would be a good start. I am very impressed that you are using "non electric" methods to do your work, it helps a lot in the fight to keep the old skills and methods from being lost. That tradition included using whatever other people could no longer make use of (salvage has always been the main source of material for the 'smith)


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is where I am at. The more I research smithing , the more I like the way it was.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> you need some friends in the dirt work industry cutting edges from bigger dozer or grader blades would be a good start.


My grandpa made a nice shear with two used plowshares from the bottom of a moldboard plow. It would cut anything with ease.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> I used to kind of think like you do...
> Until I realized how much my time is really worth!
> 
> I have almost become a completely "function over form" type of person. I'm not into perfection and nostalgia anymore - ONLY FUNCTION. Modern tools speed up a project so I can spend time doing other things.
> ...


This is off topic, but, I do have a suggestion here, please don't look at the numbers as to your age, I've come to think of it as bad karma. Yeah, I tell everyone I'm now 72+ years of age, thing is, I feel in my heart that I am not getting old and that those numbers, that by the public' standard say I'm a senior citizen, are in fact rather meaningless to my mental and physical abilities. As to function over form, it is a good mindset to get into, especially when it comes to prepping for whatever may come our way.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> I do have a suggestion here, please don't look at the numbers as to your age, ....thing is, I feel in my heart that I am not getting old and that those numbers, that by the public' standard say I'm a senior citizen, are in fact rather meaningless to my mental and physical abilities.


I agree.

However, I know my time on this earth grows one day less day as each day passes into sunset....

I find myself looking more and more at the value of each action throughout each day - - "will this tool make my life easier and save me valuable time?"

I'd rather have time left over at the end of each day to play with my daughter. Time with family is never wasted.


----------



## aklavik (Nov 20, 2010)

as a side note the Makita 18 volt lithium angle grinders are utter crap, I bought one for 800 dollars plus 5 batteries and ended up giving it away in a fit of rage , the dewalt 18 volt angle grinders are awesome almost the equal of a Makita corded grinder , I have 3 and use them daily in my shop


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

aklavik said:


> as a side note the Makita 18 volt lithium angle grinders are utter crap, I bought one for 800 dollars plus 5 batteries and ended up giving it away in a fit of rage , the dewalt 18 volt angle grinders are awesome almost the equal of a Makita corded grinder , I have 3 and use them daily in my shop


My experience, and the experience of several shops around here are literally the exact opposite. The Makita has been flawless while other brands failed. I still have the little 4 1/2" (about $100 tool only) one that came in my set years ago that has cut hundreds of pieces that it never was intended for 1/2" x6", 1" round, etc and hours of grinding. It still works perfectly but I picked up a 5" and a brush-less. I know several guys I work with/know who use them professionally went out and bought their brand after they saw what that little guy could do, only to be disappointed.

So, pretty much like any brand discussion :dunno:


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I picked up a pair of aviation snips, and have been getting projects done with the lighter stuff. Still no luck on the 16 gauge, but I am working up a plan to deal with it. Appreciate all of the replies.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

for 16 guage and under roll slitters work great, there throat capacity is usually only about 18" they are kind of expensive, but if you have access to a decent lathe you could build your own. 
a small angle grinder with a zip disc is the quick cheap and dirty way.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

The only decent tool for cutting out pieces large and small is a Plasma cutter.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Plasma cutters eat the carbon off, no? That would be bad for my applications.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> ...a small angle grinder with a zip disc is the quick cheap and dirty way.


This is the cheapest investment and will get you going


----------

